# [UPDATE] Luma3DS v10.0 released



## Darksabre72 (Jun 29, 2019)

ahhh gotta love that stability and the enhancements to the user experience


----------



## NutymcNuty (Jun 29, 2019)

wait wai twai- the ntp time sync is probably the best feature i've seen on homebrew in years!


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 29, 2019)

Just updated both mine (after a loooong long time) and me bf our 3DSes.
Perfect excuse to do it : D


----------



## Itsuki235 (Jun 29, 2019)

What are the reasons one would prefer to use NTR CFW instead of Luma3DS that would prevent one from updating to the latest version? Streaming works, so what else is there that Luma3DS cannot natively do?


----------



## omega59 (Jun 29, 2019)

i hope ntr cfw updates soon then


----------



## uyjulian (Jun 29, 2019)

Itsuki235 said:


> What are the reasons one would prefer to use NTR CFW instead of Luma3DS that would prevent one from updating to the latest version? Streaming works, so what else is there that Luma3DS cannot natively do?





RattletraPM said:


> While some functions appear to work fine, like screen streaming, others don't seem to work at all - especially *game plugins*. A solution is reportedly in the works but, if you need NTR, it may be a good idea to stay on v9.1 in the meantime.


----------



## Sliter (Jun 29, 2019)

oh nice gota update!
btw I fogot how to open HBL with rosalina, I want to avoid using homebrew installed apps


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jun 29, 2019)

Itsuki235 said:


> What are the reasons one would prefer to use NTR CFW instead of Luma3DS that would prevent one from updating to the latest version? Streaming works, so what else is there that Luma3DS cannot natively do?


are game plugins compatible with built in luma cheat engine?


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jun 29, 2019)

Love it 

Edit: Although if I had to pick a specific feature I loved most, probably cheat engine enhancements!!!


----------



## godreborn (Jun 29, 2019)

just updated.  what's odd is that luma updater failed at downloading the newest version, yet it could detect it.  I thought it might be due to the new encryption of github, but it was able to detect a new version was there, and I could've sworn that was true of the previous update.  it has been a long time since then.  anyway, this new update seems to have fixed a problem with twilight menu++ (exiting a gb game by going to exit to launcher).  it was fixed using twilight menu++ (the version released a few days ago) on a flash cart, but it still didn't exit correctly using the 3ds sd card.  this seems to have fixed it.


----------



## Robika (Jun 29, 2019)

What is NTR CFW?


----------



## godreborn (Jun 29, 2019)

Robika said:


> What is NTR CFW?



might be talking about boot ntr/ntr selector?  it allows you to do several additional things, such as ingame cheats.  ntr on newer firmware seems to be a bit unstable, but it still works.  I've had a few crashes with it.


----------



## froggestspirit (Jun 29, 2019)

Robika said:


> What is NTR CFW?


its well known for streaming new 3ds to your pc, as well as plugins. Someone correct me if im wrong, but i believe luma does almost everything ntrcfw does minus the screen streaming (which it doesnt break)


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jun 29, 2019)

was ntr the thing that made ds games run better?


----------



## Xabring (Jun 29, 2019)

blue light config for the 3DS? hackers did it before Nintendoes!


----------



## BaamAlex (Jun 29, 2019)

My New 3DS should be stable enough now. Good stability through nintendos firmware, and extra stability from aurorawright. Thanks for that guys


----------



## AndrewH (Jun 29, 2019)

I want to try out this blue light filter.  Anyone know where/how to access this, from within the program?


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 29, 2019)

AndrewH said:


> I want to try out this blue light filter.  Anyone know where/how to access this, from within the program?


Press dpad down and L button and select button at the same time then select screen filters


----------



## aerios169 (Jun 29, 2019)

Well i love the girl who programs this, she Is awesome


----------



## supaplex (Jun 29, 2019)

Any idea why I can't update? I am getting "estracting payload [ERR], could not open archive FATAL. Could not get sighax payload".
Luma Updater 2.3, new 3ds hacked like a month ago, everything works flawelessly, I updated to the newest firmware.


----------



## godreborn (Jun 29, 2019)

supaplex said:


> Any idea why I can't update? I am getting "estracting payload [ERR], could not open archive FATAL. Could not get sighax payload".
> Luma Updater 2.3, new 3ds hacked like a month ago, everything works flawelessly, I updated to the newest firmware.



not sure.  I was getting a download failed error, so I just updated manually.  I updated the ctr NAND through godmode.  unlike the luma updater method, this method also copies over your boot/splash screen, so I now have my luma screen when booting without an sd card.


----------



## supaplex (Jun 29, 2019)

godreborn said:


> I was getting a download failed error


Yep, the reason on the top screen says: download failed.


----------



## AndrewH (Jun 29, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> Press dpad down and L button and select button at the same time then select screen filters



I figured this out.  It was part of the Rosalina menu.  I currently set it to filter level 1.

I can't load the Homebrew Launcher though.  It keeps throwing an error about not being able to download the actual payload, as it failed?

Perhaps I am missing something, but this did work on Luma 9.1 and Luma 10.0 was suppose to be have an updated version, to 2.1.

I only copied the boot.firm to the root of my SD card and it works fine.  Was I suppose to put the Luma.3dsx file as well?  What about the exception_dump_parser folder?

If anyone has an idea why my Homebrew launcher won't load, please do help!  Thank you!


----------



## BaamAlex (Jun 29, 2019)

AndrewH said:


> Luma.3dsx


Luma.3dsx? Do you mean the boot.3dsx? This is the hb launcher


----------



## nl255 (Jun 29, 2019)

froggestspirit said:


> its well known for streaming new 3ds to your pc, as well as plugins. Someone correct me if im wrong, but i believe luma does almost everything ntrcfw does minus the screen streaming (which it doesnt break)



Well there is being able to make cheats on the 3ds without having to buy and lug a laptop around.  I don't think Luma has a cheat search function yet.


----------



## spectral (Jun 29, 2019)

How do you update it to SD-less without the lumaupdater. It automatically installs in to SD and CTR-NAND. Not sure how to install it to CTR-NAND manually.

Also homebrewmenu 2.1 wont load from homebrew launcher. The screen just goes black then goes back to the homebrew launcher menu.


----------



## godreborn (Jun 29, 2019)

I think luma updater is failing to download due to github itself



spectral said:


> How do you update it to SD-less without the lumaupdater. It automatically installs in to SD and CTR-NAND. Not sure how to install it to CTR-NAND manually.
> 
> Also homebrewmenu 2.1 wont load from homebrew launcher. The screen just goes black then goes back to the homebrew launcher menu.



through godmode.  there's a script just for that.


----------



## linuxares (Jun 29, 2019)

holy cow! Nice work @TuxSH and @Aurora Wright !


----------



## AndrewH (Jun 29, 2019)

AndrewH said:


> I figured this out.  It was part of the Rosalina menu.  I currently set it to filter level 1.
> 
> I can't load the Homebrew Launcher though.  It keeps throwing an error about not being able to download the actual payload, as it failed?
> 
> ...



So I put the boot.firm and the boot.3dsx onto the root of my SD Card.  What was crashing, was the BH Launcher Loader 1.3 icon, so I removed that.  I changed the safety and warning app to load Homebrew Launcher and that is now showing 2.1.  I am getting a lot of crashes and exception errors (ARM9 prefetch abort (svcBreak) however with this version, that I never had before.  I get it whenever exit Microsd management, whenever I reboot through the Rosalina menu, etc.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 29, 2019)

spectral said:


> How do you update it to SD-less without the lumaupdater. It automatically installs in to SD and CTR-NAND. Not sure how to install it to CTR-NAND manually.
> 
> Also homebrewmenu 2.1 wont load from homebrew launcher. The screen just goes black then goes back to the homebrew launcher menu.


Homebrew menu 2.1 is loading perfectly fine using homebrew launcher for me.


----------



## AndrewH (Jun 29, 2019)

I noticed the blue light filter setting doesn't save, or get remembered either.  It disables upon system reboot.  I was thinking and hoping it would be remembered and always be set this way, once set by the end user.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 29, 2019)

AndrewH said:


> whenever I reboot through the Rosalina menu, etc.


I have just rebooted 5 times in a row using the option in rosalina menu with zero crashes.


----------



## AndrewH (Jun 29, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> I have just rebooted 5 times in a row using the option in rosalina menu with zero crashes.



No clue what is going on.  I have never had a crash on my 3ds ever.  Today is the first time.  Rosalina menu reboot will crash everytime, asking me to push a button to shutdown, which I do and then I power it back up fine.  Whenever I exit the microsd management screen, it does the same crash.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 29, 2019)

AndrewH said:


> No clue what is going on.  I have never had a crash on my 3ds ever.  Today is the first time.  Rosalina menu reboot will crash everytime, asking me to push a button to shutdown, which I do and then I power it back up fine.  Whenever I exit the microsd management screen, it does the same crash.


Yep wierd I have now reset using rosalina about 15 times just to see if I was getting lucky in my previous attempts but still zero crashes same with micromanage screen. And with homebrew launcher channel. Strange its working perfectly for some and not others.


----------



## AndrewH (Jun 29, 2019)

so far I am the only one to report an issue.  Figures!  Thanks for your help in trying to reproduce the issue.  I appreciate it.


----------



## KazoWAR (Jun 29, 2019)

Luma should start adding NTR's main features to itself so it can be phased out.


----------



## hexthat (Jun 29, 2019)

Any improvements to Memory Viewer? or will i still need to use CTRPF?


----------



## BaamAlex (Jun 29, 2019)

spectral said:


> It automatically installs in to SD and CTR-NAND.


To the sd card yes. But not automatically to the ctrnand.



spectral said:


> Not sure how to install it to CTR-NAND manually


With the megascript from gm9


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 29, 2019)

Totally want to update to this, but uh my N2DS battery is probably dead, yeaaaaah, haven't had luck finding the right tools or battery on Amazon. Prob is there's no user friendly way to replace it.


----------



## spectral (Jun 29, 2019)

BaamAlex said:


> To the sd card yes. But not automatically to the ctrnand.
> 
> 
> With the megascript from gm9



The luma updater could do both. It cant seem to download the new update. I'll look into where to find and use that script, thanks.


----------



## TesseractStorm (Jun 29, 2019)

Hmm. Guess I should look for codes for all the games I use plugins for...


----------



## KyleHyde (Jun 29, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Totally want to update to this, but uh my N2DS battery is probably dead, yeaaaaah, haven't had luck finding the right tools or battery on Amazon. Prob is there's no user friendly way to replace it.


I take it you mean the N2DSXL, right? It doesn't seem as bad as I thought it would be, though it's still a bit of a hassle. Thankfully, it's not like the Switch where you have to remove everything just to be able to fix and/or replace the wifi antenna. Not sure if they sell a cheaper set of tools (or a kit with just the bare necessities), but there's a couple of them listed in this N2DSXL Teardown Guide.


----------



## orangy57 (Jun 29, 2019)

If only they still updated the payloads to be compatible with arm9loaderhax rather than making it obsolete for no reason


----------



## BaamAlex (Jun 29, 2019)

Orangy57 said:


> If only they still updated the payloads to be compatible with arm9loaderhax rather than making it obsolete for no reason


lol? A9LH is not longer supported?


----------



## TesseractStorm (Jun 29, 2019)

BS9 is the hack of choice these days. Not sure if there is any reason one would use A9LH over BS9.


----------



## UnwantedFortune (Jun 29, 2019)

I was very interested in updating, but for some reason Luma won't update. Just keeps failing. Oh well. Guess I'll wait until it's fixed?


----------



## BaamAlex (Jun 29, 2019)

UnwantedFortune said:


> I was very interested in updating, but for some reason Luma won't update. Just keeps failing. Oh well. Guess I'll wait until it's fixed?


Update it manually


----------



## UnwantedFortune (Jun 29, 2019)

BaamAlex said:


> Update it manually



How would I do that?


----------



## BaamAlex (Jun 29, 2019)

Download the latest release and put the boot.firm and boot.3dsx to the root of your sd card


----------



## Toady231 (Jun 29, 2019)

Personally I'm going to wait in until boot ntr  selector works with luma  10 as most of my cheats use the ntr.


----------



## Powerful (Jun 29, 2019)

Failed for me, guess I’ll have to use the computer


----------



## Brawl345 (Jun 29, 2019)

Was it really necessary to break NTR this late into the 3DS lifespan?


----------



## zxr750j (Jun 29, 2019)

I literally updated my 3ds after 2 years to the (by now) previous version... 
But still, thanks for the update and the effort that went in it!!!


----------



## Smoker1 (Jun 29, 2019)

Tried running NSMB2-GE both with and without Cheats. Can not run the Game. Seems like the responses are slow, and also, the DPad seems to be locked to Up. Note - This happens after you select the Save Area (Select Solo Play, then select your File). Once on the World Map, then everything goes out the Window. You are stuck facing Upwards, and can not move anywhere, even in a Level. Can't do anything


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 29, 2019)

hell yeah


----------



## Something whatever (Jun 29, 2019)

done and done , awesome


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 29, 2019)

KyleHyde said:


> I take it you mean the N2DSXL, right? It doesn't seem as bad as I thought it would be, though it's still a bit of a hassle. Thankfully, it's not like the Switch where you have to remove everything just to be able to fix and/or replace the wifi antenna. Not sure if they sell a cheaper set of tools (or a kit with just the bare necessities), but there's a couple of them listed in this N2DSXL Teardown Guide.



Sorry, yeah, the trouble is I can't seem to find the right battery on Amazon. Like, they have the 3DS XL battery, but people say it doesn't work for the N2DS XL, and it's infuriating. I'd rather pay someone to replace it for me than I do it myself, you know?


----------



## Amapola62 (Jun 29, 2019)

Why does the luma updater doesn't work? Isn't it supposed to be used to update Luma?


----------



## Ikaresu (Jun 29, 2019)

Hey this is a important question i updated my luma to 9.1.7 and my 3ds is still on 11.6.0-39U and i want update the 3ds to it's latest version but do i actually need go to luma 10.0 to avoid a brick or i can update it while on luma 9.1.7? 
Not wanting to go to 10.0 yet because iirc i use NTR for fire emblem if.


----------



## Powerful (Jun 29, 2019)

Ikaresu said:


> Hey this is a important question i updated my luma to 9.1.7 and my 3ds is still on 11.6.0-39U and i want update the 3ds to it's latest version but do i actually need go to luma 10.0 to avoid a brick or i can update it while on luma 9.1.7?
> Not wanting to go to 10.0 yet because iirc i use NTR for fire emblem if.


You can update to Luma 9.1 with the latest 3DS update and itll work fine.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 29, 2019)

This is painful looking at people talk about NTR CFW, it was a secondary CFW made to be used on top of RX, and allowed for features such as region free, cheats, changing screen brightness, save states, screenshots, screen streaming, and input redirection, it was launched using a launcher, and ate itself into PM and Home Menu, taking advantage of svc_backdoor (which was removed in 11.3, but bypassed with patches, corbenik does svc_backdoor best). The reason I could see it being unsupported now is because Rosalina is pretty much NTR as a sysmodule instead of a CFW.


----------



## ToxicXender (Jun 29, 2019)

So I'm Not sure what i did wrong, But i somehow broke the Update


----------



## Lacius (Jun 29, 2019)

Orangy57 said:


> If only they still updated the payloads to be compatible with arm9loaderhax rather than making it obsolete for no reason


B9S is a much easier environment for developers to work with, and the FIRM format can contain both an arm9 and an arm11 binary, as opposed to just the former. If you want to take the time and effort to continue supporting A9LH, fork Luma3DS at version 7.0.5. It's open-source. You're free to be disappointed, but it was the right decision, and it wasn't for "no reason."

In the meantime, I recommend you update from A9LH to B9S if you haven't already done so. As you know, Luma3DS requires B9S for all versions after 7.0.5, and Luma3DS v9.1 is required to be able to update your 3DS to the latest system version.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



ToxicXender said:


> So I'm Not sure what i did wrong, But i somehow broke the Update
> View attachment 171724


Update your system manually by putting the boot.firm and boot.3dsx onto the root of your SD card. I had the same problem.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 29, 2019)

You can just edit the firm.c file to support any version, I asked Aurora why she locked the firm, and it's to support exGW users


Lacius said:


> B9S is a much easier environment for developers to work with, and the FIRM format can contain both an arm9 and an arm11 binary, as opposed to just the former. If you want to take the time and effort to continue supporting A9LH, fork Luma3DS at version 7.0.5. It's open-source. You're free to be disappointed, but it was the right decision, and it wasn't for "no reason."
> 
> In the meantime, I recommend you update from A9LH to B9S if you haven't already done so. As you know, Luma3DS requires B9S for all versions after 7.0.5, and Luma3DS v9.1 is required to be able to update your 3DS to the latest system version.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lacius (Jun 29, 2019)

Multimegamander said:


> You can just edit the firm.c file to support any version, I asked Aurora why she locked the firm, and it's to support exGW users


That's why I told him he could just fork it.


----------



## ToxicXender (Jun 29, 2019)

Lacius said:


> That's why I told him he could just fork it.



Alright Its all good now! thanks for the help.


----------



## SlasherGamer21 (Jun 29, 2019)

I was not expecting this once so ever and it breaking NTR support is not really a problem since NTR CFW has been abandoned


----------



## Diego788 (Jun 29, 2019)

can Luma3DS plugin loader load 2+ plugins at the same time like NTR CFW?


----------



## AndrewH (Jun 30, 2019)

I guess no one else is experiencing any crashes/exception errors with ARM9?  I can create crash dumps, since it gives me the option, before powering off.  Where should I send them, to get analyzed? 

My 3DS has been rock solid for years.  I have literally NEVER had a single crash, today, after simply replacing the boot.firm and boot.3dsx files from Luma 10.0, I get crashes 50% of the time, when rebooting through Rosalina and 100% of the time, when exiting MicroSD Management.

I am grateful it powers up without issues and games so far, are loading and playing just fine, but it is quite annoying to have these crashes, when I never use to.  Two very important things are being able to reboot the system through software and access the MicroSD card, for file management, both which causes crashes for me now.

I was really excited about Luma 10 for the blue light filter, but even that doesn't get remembered and loses its state upon reboot, so really, nothing to gain from this update (for me), except for the crashes!

I would really like to have this resolved if possible.  Would really appreciate any guidance, or suggestions.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 30, 2019)

seems like a pretty good update
i'll probably wait on the new filters though
i wonder if cell9 still maintains ntr


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 30, 2019)

98otiss said:


> seems like a pretty good update
> i'll probably wait on the new filters though
> i wonder if cell9 still maintains ntr



https://github.com/44670/NTR

March 23 was last commit


----------



## godreborn (Jun 30, 2019)

it crashes for me as well when exiting micro sd management.  I'm not sure if it's a bug coupled with windows 10, because micro sd management requires smb 1.0, which is disabled by default with windows 10.


----------



## Sonansune (Jun 30, 2019)

the user experience has been enhanced so many times, more than we need.


----------



## hexthat (Jun 30, 2019)

This working for me.

I'm using this 10.0 version of Luma3DS
With this CTRPF


----------



## LucasM3 (Jun 30, 2019)

I am most likely going to have to update my 3ds in a bit and get this going. Didn't know new versions have cheat engine built in.


----------



## MagnesG (Jun 30, 2019)

Itsuki235 said:


> What are the reasons one would prefer to use NTR CFW instead of Luma3DS that would prevent one from updating to the latest version? Streaming works, so what else is there that Luma3DS cannot natively do?


There's a couple of games I had to use NTR because some game plugins works better with more cheats. Until that thing can be converted, which i don't think it will, I'm gonna stay for the options.


----------



## Gamemaster1379 (Jun 30, 2019)

The blue light filter is amazing. I was actually frustrated that no such thing existed from Nintendo for the 3DS or Switch. This was a must have when I saw it. Been using it and love it already.


----------



## ToxicXender (Jun 30, 2019)

I have Found an Issue with the game Patching with this Update.

When I tried using my Rom Hack i made it would not Work at all
so i went back to Luma 9.1 and the Game Patching Works!

No idea if i did something wrong when i updated at all.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jun 30, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Sorry, yeah, the trouble is I can't seem to find the right battery on Amazon. Like, they have the 3DS XL battery, but people say it doesn't work for the N2DS XL, and it's infuriating. I'd rather pay someone to replace it for me than I do it myself, you know?



New 2DS XL uses the same battery type as the original 3DS and 2DS, which you can get from Nintendo here:

https://store.nintendo.com/ng3/us/p...alse&productId=prod10336&categoryId=cat550080


----------



## Gamemaster1379 (Jun 30, 2019)

ToxicXender said:


> I have Found an Issue with the game Patching with this Update.
> 
> When I tried using my Rom Hack i made it would not Work at all
> so i went back to Luma 9.1 and the Game Patching Works!
> ...


I have a custom "DLC" patch for the Ace Attorney game. When I installed Luma 10, I had to make sure to re-tick a setting that allowed for those types of unsigned DLC to work. Ensure that's set in Luma and you should be good.


----------



## NakedFaerie (Jun 30, 2019)

Is there a sticky which says if luma and the latest n3ds firmware work?
I'm still not sure if I should update as I never find a answer. 
There needs to be a sticky that says what works with what firmware.
If the latest firmware (I think its 11.10) is working with Luma 10 then I will upgrade but I want confirmation first.

If there is a sticky can I be directed to where it is? I'll bookmark it so I know where to look next firmware update.


----------



## KyleHyde (Jun 30, 2019)

NakedFaerie said:


> Is there a sticky which says if luma and the latest n3ds firmware work?
> I'm still not sure if I should update as I never find a answer.
> There needs to be a sticky that says what works with what firmware.
> If the latest firmware (I think its 11.10) is working with Luma 10 then I will upgrade but I want confirmation first.
> ...


Yes, it does work with the latest firmware (even the previous version of Luma CFW, 9.1, worked with it as well).


----------



## Fates-Blade-900 (Jun 30, 2019)

This is awesome!


----------



## Disco (Jun 30, 2019)

Ok, I have 2 N3DS XLs, and the latest EUR fw on both, when I updated Luma to 10.0 whenever I go into settings-data managment-and micro sd wi-fi transfer thingy, when I exit, it always crashes, on 9.1 it works fine.
I can provide my dump log file if needed.


----------



## spectral (Jun 30, 2019)

Disco said:


> Ok, I have 2 N3DS XLs, and the latest EUR fw on both, when I updated Luma to 10.0 whenever I go into settings-data managment-and micro sd wi-fi transfer thingy, when I exit, it always crashes, on 9.1 it works fine.
> I can provide my dump log file if needed.



Same thing happens for me. Others have mentioned it earlier in the thread too. Obviously a bug in the new version. Not a huge issue though as it doesn't stop you using feature and its not like its something you need to do that often.


----------



## Disco (Jun 30, 2019)

OK, so Aurora will fix it


----------



## AndrewH (Jun 30, 2019)

Gamemaster1379 said:


> The blue light filter is amazing. I was actually frustrated that no such thing existed from Nintendo for the 3DS or Switch. This was a must have when I saw it. Been using it and love it already.



Does it save for you?  After reboot/power off, the blue light filter is reset to disabled and must be manually set again.  I would like it to be remembered, as I actually don't mind have it set permanently to help take strain off my eyes and for playing in darker ambiences, which is what I usually do.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



godreborn said:


> it crashes for me as well when exiting micro sd management.  I'm not sure if it's a bug coupled with windows 10, because micro sd management requires smb 1.0, which is disabled by default with windows 10.





Disco said:


> Ok, I have 2 N3DS XLs, and the latest EUR fw on both, when I updated Luma to 10.0 whenever I go into settings-data managment-and micro sd wi-fi transfer thingy, when I exit, it always crashes, on 9.1 it works fine.
> I can provide my dump log file if needed.





spectral said:


> Same thing happens for me. Others have mentioned it earlier in the thread too. Obviously a bug in the new version. Not a huge issue though as it doesn't stop you using feature and its not like its something you need to do that often.



Finally!  Someone else has confirmed this!  I am SO relieved I am not the only one, as I thought I was, when no one else mentioned this.  With this many confirmations and likely others, who haven't chimed in, this is definitely a new issue I think and look forward to it being fixed.

For me as well, it crashes in the exact same manner, when I use the reboot function of the Rosalina menu.  Not 100% of the time, I would say 50% of the time.  For you guys having crashes when exiting the MicroSD Management, try and reboot the system through the Rosalina menu and see if you are getting crashes there too.  I see it quite often, if I do many, many reboots in succession.

BTW, I don't think smb 1.0 is the issue here, as I have had it fixed on the Windows 10 side of things through a registry tweak for a long time now and I still get the crash.

Thanks so much for your feedback and confirmation on the crashes!


----------



## godreborn (Jun 30, 2019)

btw: https://github.com/KunoichiZ/lumaupdate/releases

if you haven't already updated and would prefer to do it through the updater, there's a new release of it.


----------



## Fgamer (Jun 30, 2019)

AndrewH said:


> Does it save for you?  After reboot/power off, the blue light filter is reset to disabled and must be manually set again.  I would like it to be remembered, as I actually don't mind have it set permanently to help take strain off my eyes and for playing in darker ambiences, which is what I usually do.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Bluelight setting not being remembered is intentional: https://github.com/AuroraWright/Luma3DS/issues/1268

MicroSD management crash already existed, just no longer 'silenced': https://github.com/AuroraWright/Luma3DS/issues/1270


----------



## spectral (Jun 30, 2019)

AndrewH said:


> Does it save for you?  After reboot/power off, the blue light filter is reset to disabled and must be manually set again.  I would like it to be remembered, as I actually don't mind have it set permanently to help take strain off my eyes and for playing in darker ambiences, which is what I usually do.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Honestly its likely people just haven't noticed, I don't think people use this feature much, I know I don't I only tried to after reading about the crash to see if it happened for me too. Since we can run homebrew I think most people just FTP to the 3DS.


----------



## AndrewH (Jun 30, 2019)

Fgamer said:


> Bluelight setting not being remembered is intentional: https://github.com/AuroraWright/Luma3DS/issues/1268
> 
> MicroSD management crash already existed, just no longer 'silenced': https://github.com/AuroraWright/Luma3DS/issues/1270



Thanks for the info, however highly disappointing.  I know I shouldn't complain, as this is free for us and I really am appreciative, I just really with the blue light setting would be saved.  A hassle having to reset it every time I reboot/power off/wake the system.

As for the crashing on exiting MicroSD Management, I don't know about that.  I have never had this issue even once, when I wasn't using Luma and even when using Luma up to 10.0, this NEVER happened.  Luma 10 is very vocal about the crash now, causing me to power off the system every time it happens.  In Luma 9.1 and stock, official firmware, I was able to properly exit MicroSD management and go back to the home screen.  It is much more of a hassle now, with the crash visible.  If we we able to go back to the home screen successfully in the past, why not now?

This still doesn't answer why I have crashes on most of my reboot attempts through Rosalina either.  If there isn't already a reported issue on that, I may do so and include crash dumps for that in hopes of at least have something recognized and fixed with these issues I am experiencing.


----------



## ToxicXender (Jun 30, 2019)

Gamemaster1379 said:


> I have a custom "DLC" patch for the Ace Attorney game. When I installed Luma 10, I had to make sure to re-tick a setting that allowed for those types of unsigned DLC to work. Ensure that's set in Luma and you should be good.


Yeah i tried that but it did not work, so ill just stick with Luma 9.1


----------



## spectral (Jun 30, 2019)

AndrewH said:


> Thanks for the info, however highly disappointing.  I know I shouldn't complain, as this is free for us and I really am appreciative, I just really with the blue light setting would be saved.  A hassle having to reset it every time I reboot/power off/wake the system.
> 
> As for the crashing on exiting MicroSD Management, I don't know about that.  I have never had this issue even once, when I wasn't using Luma and even when using Luma up to 10.0, this NEVER happened.  Luma 10 is very vocal about the crash now, causing me to power off the system every time it happens.  In Luma 9.1 and stock, official firmware, I was able to properly exit MicroSD management and go back to the home screen.  It is much more of a hassle now, with the crash visible.  If we we able to go back to the home screen successfully in the past, why not now?
> 
> This still doesn't answer why I have crashes on most of my reboot attempts through Rosalina either.  If there isn't already a reported issue on that, I may do so and include crash dumps for that in hopes of at least have something recognized and fixed with these issues I am experiencing.



I think with the Micro SD thing in previous versions it also crashed but the error message was hidden. Since the exiting the memory management and the crash both restart the 3DS it wasn't even noticed. Even now if it behaved exactly the same only with a black screen with no text, would you even know it had crashed?

As for Rosalina, I have no idea. I've never used it to reboot, the only think I use Rosalina for is toggling network on and off.


----------



## hexthat (Jun 30, 2019)

I used the blue light filter last night, Great night mode.


----------



## Pkm collector1 (Jul 1, 2019)

Having issues getting the blank actionreplay.3gx to work on the v10 i named it default, cheats, plugin .3gx with no resualts for it.


----------



## AndrewH (Jul 1, 2019)

spectral said:


> I think with the Micro SD thing in previous versions it also crashed but the error message was hidden. Since the exiting the memory management and the crash both restart the 3DS it wasn't even noticed. Even now if it behaved exactly the same only with a black screen with no text, would you even know it had crashed?
> 
> As for Rosalina, I have no idea. I've never used it to reboot, the only think I use Rosalina for is toggling network on and off.



Hi.  In the past, no, I never knew it crashed, but that was because it behaved much more elegantly then it does now.  In the past, there may have only been a black screen with no text, but at least it successfully rebooted back to the home screen.  Now, with the text displayed, the system doesn't reboot at all and instead, it waits for me to press a button, so it can *shutdown*.  I then have to power it back up again.

I much preferred the black screen, no text, with a successful reboot, over this, any day.

Is there any reason on why this was changed?  If it was fine the way it was before, despite it still crashing, why worry now about the crash actually being shown?  I guess I am failing to see the logic in the change, is all.


----------



## DocKlokMan (Jul 1, 2019)

hexthat said:


> This working for me.
> 
> I'm using this 10.0 version of Luma3DS
> With this CTRPF


Mind sharing a compiled version?


----------



## hexthat (Jul 2, 2019)

AnalogMan said:


> Mind sharing a compiled version?


Ask here if you need help, also a compiled version in the announcements.

https://discord.gg/z4ZMh27


----------



## Milozaki (Jul 2, 2019)

Hm, my luma > title > patches don`t work more with the newest update


----------



## Toady231 (Jul 2, 2019)

PokefanBrian said:


> Hm, my luma > title > patches don`t work more with the newest update


It said that in the notes that it will break some patched and ntr Cfw. Use Lima 9.1


----------



## Darkshadow1997 (Jul 3, 2019)

So, in the new update, the microsd management crash is no longer silenced and ntr cheats are broken? I do not understand why these two features are broken as it was perfect in Luma 9.1 but for now I am staying on the old version until bootntr is fixed or silence crash of microsd is back.


----------



## DjoeN (Jul 3, 2019)

I want to update, but i'm hospitalized in isolation till end august

So nothing else todo then game on, on 9.x Luma


----------



## AndrewH (Jul 3, 2019)

10.0.1 is out now and for me, it has fixed the MicroSD management crash.  I can now successfully exit that mode, just as I could in 9.1 and no longer receive the crash.


----------



## Toady231 (Jul 4, 2019)

AndrewH said:


> 10.0.1 is out now and for me, it has fixed the MicroSD management crash.  I can now successfully exit that mode, just as I could in 9.1 and no longer receive the crash.


Can you still use bootntr  selector without any problem's?


----------



## AndrewH (Jul 4, 2019)

Toady231 said:


> Can you still use bootntr  selector without any problem's?



I'm sorry, but I never use bootntr to know.  Why not try and see?  Simply back up the boot.bin for 9.1 and replace it back, if 10.0.1 isn't working anymore?

I was experiencing the crash with Microsd management, which I can confirm is fixed.  I also had an issue with the blue light setting not sticking once set, but apparently this by design, so although not desirable, it isn't a bug either.


----------



## godreborn (Jul 4, 2019)

the last ntr boot selector update was last year sometime.  I've had this problem for a while now, but ntr seems to be incredibly unstable on later firmware.  sometimes it will be successful, other times it will just freeze the system after it says "success."  then, there are other times where it says "success," but when you try the button combo on the home menu, nothing happens.  I also get frequent crashes with it.  the last update mentions that it's for 11.8 system update, so I just assumed that no new updates meant none were needed.


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Jul 4, 2019)

godreborn said:


> just updated.  what's odd is that luma updater failed at downloading the newest version, yet it could detect it.  I thought it might be due to the new encryption of github, but it was able to detect a new version was there, and I could've sworn that was true of the previous update.  it has been a long time since then.  anyway, this new update seems to have fixed a problem with twilight menu++ (exiting a gb game by going to exit to launcher).  it was fixed using twilight menu++ (the version released a few days ago) on a flash cart, but it still didn't exit correctly using the 3ds sd card.  this seems to have fixed it.


you gotta update the updater first. Not sure why the updater didn't prompt you to update itself tho.


----------



## godreborn (Jul 4, 2019)

jeffyTheHomebrewer said:


> you gotta update the updater first. Not sure why the updater didn't prompt you to update itself tho.



thanks, I just updated manually.  from what I remember, updating via the updater only downloads and installs the boot.firm .  I updated manually with the sd card, but for the ctr NAND, I used a godmode script.  the good thing about that is that it also carries over godmode (possibly any firm you have tied to luma on the sd card), and also the boot screen you have (if you have one).  I did update the updater afterwards though, just in case I needed it.


----------



## PedroKeitawa (Jul 4, 2019)

Itsuki235 said:


> What are the reasons one would prefer to use NTR CFW instead of Luma3DS that would prevent one from updating to the latest version? Streaming works, so what else is there that Luma3DS cannot natively do?



Wait you can stream with LUMA?! Is bean a while since last time i check the hb scene.


----------



## raxadian (Jul 4, 2019)

Knew another small update was coming due to the bugs. Are there some problems yet?


----------



## Plstic (Jul 4, 2019)

DjoeN said:


> I want to update, but i'm hospitalized in isolation till end august
> 
> So nothing else todo then game on, on 9.x Luma


You could run an ftp server on your phone if you have access to one. I've done that before when I didn't have access to a laptop out in the woods.


----------



## Elwyndas (Jul 4, 2019)

I was happy to see this new update. The hacked 3DS has become such a nice machine. It's a little miracle. So many things can be done with it. Now blue light reduction! I use it to emulate the Commodore 64 with the new Vice 3DS. Who would have thought that this is possible, holding a C64 in your hands with a virtual keyboard and near perfect emulation of all hardware. And all the other emulators. Thanks to Aurora Wright and all the other contributors we have a treasure that will last a lifetime. Thank you, thank you, thank you, and also Happy Independence Day to you all! May freedom reign forever!


----------



## godreborn (Jul 5, 2019)

any news about ntr cfw on the latest latest firmware and luma?  it crashes constantly on my system.  the last boot selector update was last year, and I read a few posts where people said that it was fixed for 11.9 despite the latest only mentioning 11.8.  with no new update, I assumed that there was no need to update it.  I really don't remember it ever working for me on 11.9 though.  I've kept it on my system just in case there is a way to fix it.  I found one post telling me to delete the firmware.bin, since it was no longer needed with luma.  that didn't seem to work.  it's confusing, because some people say it works; others say it doesn't.


----------



## Toady231 (Jul 5, 2019)

godreborn said:


> any news about ntr cfw on the latest latest firmware and luma?  it crashes constantly on my system.  the last boot selector update was last year, and I read a few posts where people said that it was fixed for 11.9 despite the latest only mentioning 11.8.  with no new update, I assumed that there was no need to update it.  I really don't remember it ever working for me on 11.9 though.  I've kept it on my system just in case there is a way to fix it.  I found one post telling me to delete the firmware.bin, since it was no longer needed with luma.  that didn't seem to work.  it's confusing, because some people say it works; others say it doesn't.


I use luma  9.1 and km firmware 11.10 and the ntr works for me. Granted you have to use it a couple times to gey it to work but it still works. 

I'm just waiting for luma 10 to work with ntr.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 5, 2019)

Holy. Fucking. Shit. 

NTP support?! I've been saying for YEARS how it's insane that in <current year> a heavily network-connected system like the 3DS doesn't have NTP support yet.


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Jul 5, 2019)

godreborn said:


> thanks, I just updated manually.  from what I remember, updating via the updater only downloads and installs the boot.firm .  I updated manually with the sd card, but for the ctr NAND, I used a godmode script.  the good thing about that is that it also carries over godmode (possibly any firm you have tied to luma on the sd card), and also the boot screen you have (if you have one).  I did update the updater afterwards though, just in case I needed it.


Yes, the updater only downloads the boot.firm for luma, (After renaming the current boot.firm to boot.firm.bak, just incase) then puts it into the correct locations on the SD Card (And the SysNand if you want it to)


----------



## lordcrew27 (Jul 6, 2019)

Can't access eShop and update 3ds games in the store after updating luma to 10.0. Anybody here also experiencing this and knows a fix?


----------



## godreborn (Jul 6, 2019)

lordcrew27 said:


> Can't access eShop and update 3ds games in the store after updating luma to 10.0. Anybody here also experiencing this and knows a fix?



haven't tried to access the eshop, but as far as updating games, it will say that there's an update for a game regardless of region.  if you try downloading an update for a game that isn't from the same region, it will act as though it's downloading/installing, then nothing.  it will keep saying that there's an update.  you may have to find the update elsewhere.


----------

